# National Registry Practical EMT-B



## Ed3SJ (Jun 19, 2007)

I recently took a semester long course at a college here in florida for emt-b. I passed and got the OK to go onto the NREMT. I signed up on the Pearson Vue Website (i guess thats how they are doing the computer based testing now) and i am taking it friday. Now my question is, they NEVER mentioned practical anywhere until i dug deep into the nremt website... do i have to take a practical at the pearson vue testing center? or did my final practical of my course count towards the nremt practical? i need help becuase i can not figure out where to sign up for a practical or anything... please help, dont want to get that surprise friday that i also have to take the practical.. let me know


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 19, 2007)

The NR doesn't do practical exams at the EMT-B level.  That testing should be done at the state level.  You will need to check with your state's licensing/certifying agency to find out when/where you need to take the practical exam.

Good luck with you tests!


----------



## Alexakat (Jun 20, 2007)

Ed,

The practical you took at the community college was it.  If you didn't pass those stations, you wouldn't have been given the go-ahead to take the NREMT written exam.

I also took my course in FL (Florida Community College at Jacksonville) & the NREMT exam.

Where are you in FL?


----------



## Ed3SJ (Jun 21, 2007)

im in fort myers and went to Edison Community College for the emt test... good school, good program


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 21, 2007)

When I took my cert tests, we had to do the state written before the practical, and we couldn't do the NREMT that day, because they said we had to have our practicals done BEFORE we took the NREMT, but we had to take a written test first. So a bunch of us got mad, because we had been hoping on taking the NREMT that day, but instead only took the state. Oh well, looks like when I take the NREMT (in a few weeks) I'll have 2 certs


----------



## sarahharter (Jun 28, 2007)

*nremt-b*

okay itook nremt-b and we had practicals! we had to pass the practicals before we took the written. there were basic stations like; airway managment with nasal and oral airways; bvm, and mouth to mask; shock managment, ked, back boarding, splinting, tracting splinting, a trauma and a medical scenario. some where madatory stations and others were optional where you didn't know what we were getting!! it wasn't bad as long as you were confident and knew basically what you were doing.


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 28, 2007)

Had you done practicals before? or was this your first time?


----------



## sarahharter (Jul 2, 2007)

this was my first time!! it was about three years ago know but i had no idea of what to expect!!! i worked my but off and i passed and did good on the written and passed practicals first time through!!! its hard but achievable and because i did it through the military it was a short very intense course!!! but well worth it in the end!!!


----------



## lipglossed (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, ok. I thought you meant you had to do the practicals AGAIN when you did the NREMT. I can do them perfectly on a classmate, or a family member, but as soon as I come to be graded on them, I freeze up. So I was a little scared because I take my NREMT in about a month


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 2, 2007)

FYI: National Registry technically does *NOT* have Basic Level EMT practicals, rather they allow the state mandate such. Although, many presume and assume, since the check off sheets have the NREMT symbol believe it is sanctioned by NREMT. NREMT offers recommended evaluation sheets to schools, states, etc.. 

The NREMT only have practicals exams at the advanced levels. 

R/r 911


----------

